
Lessons the "learn to code" movement needs to learn from Hackathons. - theyCallMeSwift
http://theycallmeswift.com/2013/03/05/things-the-learn-to-code-movement-needs-to-learn-from-hackathons/
======
mkoble11
"Mistakes are cheap because there’s no external pressure to perform, so
developers can take risks and experiment without fear of repercussions or
embarrassment"

What a great way to learn :)

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
I've been lucky enough to have jobs in the past that allotted a bunch of time
for learning, but I know a ton of people who don't have that luxury.

For students, I'm sure hackathons are a great change of pace from what they're
doing in class too. Nobody puts a grade on your hackathon project after all :)

